# Advice on puppy weight gain?



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

So Rocky went for his 12 week jabs today and he got weighed in at 23lbs.

I was a little disturbed by this, as he was 19lb at 9 weeks? 

I thought he should weigh a bit more, and my vet was also a little suprised, but not worried, as she said his health is good and he looks absolutely fine. He is up to date for worming etc and I have regularly checked his poop

Rocky was weaned onto Beta Puppy, and as soon as he had settled in with me after a week, I changed him over to Royal Canin (gradually) and he loves it, cleans his bowl out and also his stools are much firmer than before.

Could the RC make him gain weight at a slower rate, compared to the cheaper food??

Any advice or comments would be appreciated.....:help:


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

*Any advice welcome?*

:help:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It does seem slow, but I don't think there's anything you can do about it right now if he's not too skinny or too heavy and the vet thinks he's in good health.

It's possible that one or both of the scales was wrong--19 pounds at 9 weeks is a pretty big boy, but I think 23 pounds at 12 weeks is a bit small. I've seen vet scales that were off by up to 7 pounds before.

I'd weigh him again in a week or two and see if he seems to be growing.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I would not worry too much. Tybor weighed only 20# at 14 wks. At 11 months he weighed in at 89#s. He will be a year soon and he still has a little growing and filling out to do.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

It doesn't seem too far off, although the rate of gain is maybe a tad slow if the scales were accurate.

Huxley was 
9wk = 15lbs
10wk = 18.5lbs
12wk= 22.5lbs
13wk = 27.7lbs
14wk= 32lbs

His body condition score each time has hovered between 3-4 so he is lean. But growing at a fairly consistent rate. HTH


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

My boy is 22.2lbs at 12 weeks. Also on the "small" side according to the averages. Heck, he's even smaller than the average female! But I've read numerous times on here that as long as he's healthy and eating well (ie not too skinny, not too fat, being fed appropriate amounts) than I shouldn't worry. He's gaining 2-3lbs a week, since 7ish weeks. So for now, I'm not worried


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Thankyou for your all of your reassuring comments, its made me alot less concerned and maybe I will weigh him myself next week to see what the difference is. 

The strange thing is that everyone that sees him comments on what a big boy he is? I think he is hollow!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Sam is on the leaner side also. The vet wasn't concerned at her 10-11 week appointment. He said he would rather her be a little thin than too fat. She would eat all day if we let her, so the vet just told us to up her meals. She eats around 3 cups of Diamond Naturals a day. Vet told us we could change her food to see if that would beef her up if we wanted, but she does so well with Diamond Naturals that I don't want to push it. Her mother is a large GSD, so the vet just thinks her body is growing in height faster than her body can fill out!

7 weeks: 7lb 14oz
10 weeks: 15lb
13 weeks: 20lb


----------



## Rockys Mum too (Apr 25, 2012)

*Rocky*

Hi Rockys Mum, was just checking out my boys weight and had major deja vu..my pup is Rocky and he's 18lb at 9 weeks, put on 4 since last week. What a coiincidence!!  I've been searching round about size and general concencus is that the charts are way off and not to worry cos all dogs are different. That other comment about vets scales is true as well, my vet weighed him last week and his scales were way out.. mind you Rocky is very wriggly :laugh:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I actually prefer slow growth and love to see puppies in lean, fit condition. 

Here is a little "food" for thought:

Slow Growth Diets




 
Slow Growth Plan
http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2/9/2029053/slow_grow_plan.pdf


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting that video! It makes me feel much better after seeing my Sam is on the leaner side!


----------

